# Feature in SLOBS That OBS Doesn't Have But Should



## Riaxiz (Jul 3, 2018)

Having folders for soucers in the Streamlabs OBS client is not just a simple implementation of a concept for the sake of organization. When people make professional looking streams they can have dozens and dozens of sources. And editing them in real time in the OBS client can seriously hinder the user's productivity simply because of how clumped up and small the UI is. Adding a scene as source does not solve this because we need to be able to edit our sources in real time in the original scene and allows us to move multiple sources around much more easily. This has been brought up many times before but it seems SLOBS have beat OBS to the punch on this feature which is very beneficial to the overall scalability of the program to create professionally made streams. I personally prefer OBS over SLOBS for performance reasons. The SLOBS client has a tendency to crash if you over load it with actions. And it is also quite slow in comparison to OBS (especially when switching to its dashboard and theme market). If they happen to fix these issues soon and implement features that OBS has that it doesn't I would certainly switch. But these are just my opinions. However one thing I will say for certain is that a this folder for sources feature would be a very beneficial feature for the OBS client. I would like to see this feature implemented in some way. Maybe even as a plug in. If this feature could be added I am sure I would love OBS much more than I do already and probably won't switch to SLOBS for the sake of performance even if they implemented missing features.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 3, 2018)

Source groups have already been completed and will be available in the next major release of OBS.


----------



## RytoEX (Jul 4, 2018)

Riaxiz said:


> And editing them in real time in the OBS client can seriously hinder the user's productivity simply because of how clumped up and small the UI is.



As @dodgepong said, the source groups feature has already been committed to the code repository.  Responding directly to your comment about your UI issues, you can rearrange the OBS UI quite a bit by unlocking the UI docks.  See the blog post about OBS Studio 20.0.0 features for visual examples.


----------

